# Other Makes : Flybo XFD-6000ZK Electric Car Vehicle 6000zk!! Save MONEY on Gas!!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $6,995.95* (0 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Jun-24-2008 6:17:22 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $8,900.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

